# In the Market For a Tough Boat????



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Bubba Test Drive.

Turn Speakers on and/or up...to really appreciate the Bubba Test Drive.

I've seen several of these boats...nice look'n 8)

So if you're interested may want to check one out...but maybe not the way protrayed in the link below... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

http://www.toughboats.com/video.cfm?ful ... aCRevLegal


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm sorry the video is too small to view... anyway to make it bigger? :roll: 


-DallanC


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That looks fun!


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> That looks fun!


+1


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know, I see all kinds of boats from time to time on I-15 that can do that.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> I don't know, I see all kinds of boats from time to time on I-15 that can do that.


Yes, but only once!


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Some guys have the best jobs. I wish someone would call me up and say... "youre gonna play a guy named Bubba, and drag a boat all down a highway, through a couple fields, bouncing off trees, cars and what not then land it in a lake... Oh and we'll pay ya to do it." Ah the dream life!


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice, i bet that guy driving had a hard on, whippin that boat around..ha


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice launch! Now if he only had his fishing gear with him.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd still take a Clackacraft. Fear no Rock!


----------

